# Unterschied Bios-Reset und Batterie entfernen



## Crymes (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo.
Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Reset-Methoden?
Muss ich die Batterie entnehmen, um mein MSI-Board komplett in den Auslieferungszustand zu bekommen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt keinen, denn beide setzen das BIOS auf die default-Werte. Die Batterie muß nicht entfernt werden, entweder die default-Werte direkt im BIOS wählen oder halt die CMOS-Reset Pins brücken (falls vorhanden).


----------



## Crymes (19. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir gibt es so einen Knopf, es reicht also vollkommen aus, wenn ich den 3 Sekunden drücke?

Stimmt es, dass durch langes drücken des Reset-Knopfes das Bios ebenfalls resettet wird?


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Dezember 2010)

Schau in deine Bedienungsanleitung vom Mainboard! Ich habe für mein Board nur zwei Möglichkeiten, Pins brücken oder Batterie raus.


----------



## Icke&Er (19. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn du meinst, dass durch das lange drücken deine BIOS-Version zurückgeflashed wird muss ich dich leider enttäuchschen 

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2010)

cmos/batterie raus ist halt ne Möglichkeit, wenn Du nicht mehr ins BIOS kommst, um dort einfach die Defaultwerte zu laden. zB wenn man zu weit übertaktet hat und der PC dann schon abschmiert, bevor man ins BIOS kommt. Es wird aber nicht zB das Ursprungs-BIOS wiederhergestellt, wenn man ein neueres installiert hatte und das schiefging oder so.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Dezember 2010)

Theoretisch gebe ich euch ja recht, was soll den der Unterschied sein zwischen Batterie raus oder einen Reset aber in der Praxis scheint es doch Unterschiede zu geben. Hab jetzt schon öfter erlebt das ein Reset nichts gebracht hat aber die Batterie für 30 Minuten raus genommen und schon war das Problem beseitigt. Wirklich das war nicht nur einmal der Fall aber was der Unterschied sein soll kann ich auch nicht sagen. Ist nur meine Erfahrung hier im Forum wenn ich jemanden geholfen habe.


----------



## docdent (20. Dezember 2010)

Crymes schrieb:


> Stimmt es, dass durch langes drücken des Reset-Knopfes das Bios ebenfalls resettet wird?


 Davon habe ich noch nie was gehört. Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass das nicht stimmt.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Theoretisch gebe ich euch ja recht, was soll den der Unterschied sein zwischen Batterie raus oder einen Reset aber in der Praxis scheint es doch Unterschiede zu geben. Hab jetzt schon öfter erlebt das ein Reset nichts gebracht hat aber die Batterie für 30 Minuten raus genommen und schon war das Problem beseitigt. Wirklich das war nicht nur einmal der Fall aber was der Unterschied sein soll kann ich auch nicht sagen. Ist nur meine Erfahrung hier im Forum wenn ich jemanden geholfen habe.


 Die Erfahrung habe ich zwar noch nicht gemacht, aber ich könnte es mir trotzdem vorstellen. Rest drücken und Ausschalten sollte ja eigentlich auch denselben Effekt haben, aber in der Praxis bringt Ausschalten oft mehr "Besserung" bei Problemgeräten als nur Reset.


----------

